# Amtrak considering shifting Credit-Card Portfolio away from BofA



## TinCan782

*Amtrak is considering ending its credit-card partnership with Bank of America Corp., according to people familiar with the matter.*








Amtrak Weighs Shifting Credit-Card Portfolio Away From BofA







www.bloomberg.com





I wouldn't mind moving back to Chase.


----------



## jebr

Selfishly, I hope whatever negotiations happen, the end result is that somehow I'm able to transfer my Capital One points over to Amtrak. It's not an option now, and I kind of doubt it would happen, but with the Venture X card that I have now the ability to transfer those points over to Amtrak would be amazing.

I do wonder if Amtrak wants to go back to Chase or not. They do a lot of travel cards, but I'm not sure Chase would be clamoring to get the accounts. Maybe Citi or Barclays?


----------



## jis

I wonder if they will manage to screw up the transfer as bad as they did from Chase to BoA.


----------



## TinCan782

jis said:


> I wonder if they will manage to screw up the transfer as bad as they did from Chase to BoA.


Hmmm....my move from Chase to BofA was pretty trouble-free.


----------



## jis

TinCan782 said:


> Hmmm....my move from Chase to BofA was pretty trouble-free.


Mine was anything but. I seriously considered just canceling the whole thing. As it turns out I did retain the old Chase AGR card in the form of a Chase Freedom Card, which is what it was converted to by Chase.


----------



## TinCan782

jis said:


> Mine was anything but. I seriously considered just canceling the whole thing. As it turns out I did retain the old Chase AGR card in the form of a Chase Freedom Card, which is what it was converted to by Chase.


The "replacement" BofA card had a lower credit limit than the Chase card (which I also retained - it became Freedom). 
That gave me two Chase cards. When Chase wanted to close one of the cards, I was able to close it and that credit limit was added to the limit on the remaining card. Still have that card!


----------



## Willbridge

I find BofA's on-line payment system clunky. That is partly because it assumes that I should have other BofA accounts linked to it. I just want to pay my bill on time!


----------



## Bob Dylan

jis said:


> Mine was anything but. I seriously considered just canceling the whole thing. As it turns out I did retain the old Chase AGR card in the form of a Chase Freedom Card, which is what it was converted to by Chase.


Ditto.


----------



## VAtrainfan

TinCan782 said:


> *Amtrak is considering ending its credit-card partnership with Bank of America*



Oh, please? Pretty please? BofA is the only reason I don't have an Amtrak card.



jebr said:


> I do wonder if Amtrak wants to go back to Chase or not. They do a lot of travel cards, but I'm not sure Chase would be clamoring to get the accounts. Maybe Citi or Barclays?



Barclays gets my vote. I have a Wyndham card with them, they are very easy to deal with. I have dealt with both Chase and Citi and would prefer not to again.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51

I no longer have a Credit Card Linked AGR account. A change from BofA would be perfect for me.


----------



## JoshP

if they move it to Capital one, they will have my vote.


----------



## Palmland

BofA works fine for me but then I do have other accounts with them. But I’d be ok with a switch back to Chase where I have some airline cards.


----------



## printman2000

Man I hope they go back to Chase. Always loved being able to transfer Chase points straight to AGR with Sapphire Preferred card.


----------



## joelkfla

Willbridge said:


> I find BofA's on-line payment system clunky. That is partly because it assumes that I should have other BofA accounts linked to it. I just want to pay my bill on time!


True, their credit card system is the only one of my recurring billers that won't automatically "pull" a monthly payment via an ACH transaction. Even when paying from a BofA checking account, you have to go into their Bill Pay system and set it up as an e-bill triggered "push" transaction.


----------



## StanJazz

My BofA Amtrak card is set up to automatically pull my payment from my Chase Checking account.


----------



## Ryan

I never made the move to BoA, sticking with Chase Sapphire (and then Marriott when I started traveling heavily for work). I'd consider picking up a Chase card if that's where they go back to (being able to move points into Amtrak again would be mega awesome).


----------



## Rasputin

jis said:


> I wonder if they will manage to screw up the transfer as bad as they did from Chase to BoA.


I don't recall having any particular problem with the transfer but it seems that it was several months between the time that the Chase Amtrak program was cancelled and the Bank of America program started. The transfer seemed to have taken far longer than it should have.


----------



## Exvalley

Maybe I am just lucky, but I have had no problems with BoA since I opened the card in the summer.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51

Exvalley said:


> Maybe I am just lucky, but I have had no problems with BoA since I opened the card in the summer.



Yes your lucky, or you don’t travel. The amount of failed transactions was the main reason for me to cancel the card.


----------



## Exvalley

Just-Thinking-51 said:


> Yes your lucky, or you don’t travel. The amount of failed transactions was the main reason for me to cancel the card.


I guess that I have been lucky since it has worked whenever I have traveled, including in Canada. Thanks to Covid I haven't traveled internationally other than Canada, though.


----------



## joelkfla

StanJazz said:


> My BofA Amtrak card is set up to automatically pull my payment from my Chase Checking account.


Must be hidden someplace. I just went to the website, and I still can't find "automatic payments" anywhere. At the very least, it's bad website design.

When I click on "Make Payment", it only shows my BofA checking as a source, and only offers a 1-time payment. When I click on "Make Transfer", it also shows only BofA accounts.


----------



## jis

joelkfla said:


> Must be hidden someplace. I just went to the website, and I still can't find "automatic payments" anywhere. At the very least, it's bad website design.
> 
> When I click on "Make Payment", it only shows my BofA checking as a source, and only offers a 1-time payment. When I click on "Make Transfer", it also shows only BofA accounts.


BofA has the clunkiest web site for its credit cards of any that I use.

I did figure it out once how to set up my Chase Checking account as the source to pull from, though I don't think I can figure it out easily again. Maybe the fact that the BofA AGR card is my only relationship with BofA helped since they did not have anything to auto link to.

At one time my Home Mortgage was sold to BofA and they tried their darndest to get me to open a BofA account to link to. I persisted and got the payment linked back to my Chase Checking account. At the first opportunity I refinanced with a mortgage from Chase. So if the BofA AGR card goes that would end my mostly unwanted relationship with this miserable outfit.


----------



## pennyk

jis said:


> BofA has the clunkiest web site for its credit cards of any that I use.
> 
> I did figure it out once how to set up my Chase Checking account as the source to pull from, though I don't think I can figure it out easily again. Maybe the fact that the BofA AGR card is my only relationship with BofA helped since they did not have anythig to auto link to.
> 
> At one time my Home Mortage was sold to BofA and they tried their darndest to get me to opean a BofA account to link to. I persisted and got the payment linked back to my Chase Checking account. At the first opportunity I refinanced with a mortgage from Chase. So if the BofA AGR card goes that would end my mostly unwanted relationship with this miserable outfit.


I, too, have a Chase Checking account and my BofA credit card pulls from that account. I do not remember how I set it up, but I managed to do it. My AGR card is my only relationship with BofA.


----------



## MARC Rider

I've had very minimal problems with Bank of America. They have recently declined some transactions that seemed to them to be suspicious, but they are pretty good about texting/emailing you immediately, giving you the opportunity to verify the transaction or call the fraud department to clear things up. A few years ago, there was some kind of data breach, and they issued me a new card with a new number, but I was able to use the old card until the new one came. Of course, having a new card number was a pain because I had to change the card number in all of the places where I was using auto payments.

I've had similar situations with some other banks I've used. I once had MT&T Bank yank my card on me while I was traveling because I used it to buy lunch at a deli, and then almost immediately made another charge at the same place for deli meat I was packing to take along with me. I had to drive halfway up the Taconic Parkway to find a bank branch where I could see someone in person who could straighten things out. Then I had a situation with my USAA card that got hit with some real fraudulent transactions -- right before I was going to take a trip. They pulled my card and told me they were sending me a new one, but it didn't come before I left, so I was stuck with an ATM card and a Macy's American Express card with a $400 limit -- and I was planning to rent a car along the way. ATM cards aren't really the best things to use to secure a rental car, so that Macy's card was a lifesaver. That experience was the reason why I got the BOA card as a second credit card, by the way.


----------



## jis

One needs to travel with a full deck of cards these days


----------



## Bob Dylan

StanJazz said:


> My BofA Amtrak card is set up to automatically pull my payment from my Chase Checking account.


And mine from my Credit Union!( although BOA mistakingly billed my Account $6,200+ last Month instead of the correct amount!)

I hope they go back to Chase, never had trouble with them.


----------



## VAtrainfan

jis said:


> At one time my Home Mortgage was sold to BofA and they tried their darndest to get me to open a BofA account to link to. I persisted and got the payment linked back to my Chase Checking account. At the first opportunity I refinanced with a mortgage from Chase. So if the BofA AGR card goes that would end my mostly unwanted relationship with this miserable outfit.



Same here, my mortgage got sold to BofA and they tried to pressure me into moving my checking account to BofA. I didn't even bother setting up auto payments from my credit union, I just mailed paper checks for the few months they held my mortgage while I quickly refinanced.


----------



## Danib62

I'm so tired of them switching banks every X number of years... that said I'm rooting for Amex!


----------



## jis

Danib62 said:


> I'm so tired of them switching banks every X number of years... that said I'm rooting for Amex!


I would be quite happy with Amex too. They are very very good, or at least have been to me.


----------



## Danib62

jis said:


> I would be quite happy with Amex too. They are very very good, or at least have been to me.


I don't want to get too far afield but Amex's extended warranty benefit is quite possibly one of the most underrated credit card perks out there.


----------



## PaTrainFan

My Amtrak cards are my only connection to BofA and have no complaints other than the website stinks, in my opinion. I am also speaking as an employee of a competitor, I might add. ;-)


----------



## joelkfla

Danib62 said:


> I don't want to get too far afield but Amex's extended warranty benefit is quite possibly one of the most underrated credit card perks out there.


It was, but they dropped it on the card I have: Blue Cash. The only benefits left are car rental protection & purchase protection.

Currently, the Citibank Costco card has the best warranty for me. They add a full 2 years onto the warranty, even if it's only 90 days, up to 5 years. Unfortunately, cashback is only 1% on most things, it only gets paid out once a year, and it has to be redeemed at Costco. And then there's the little matter of the Costco membership fee, which is borderline worthwhile for a single senior.


----------



## me_little_me

Ooh! Ooh! Didn't BoA offer a signup bonus? Does that mean a new signup bonus?

If someone was holding off getting BoA card because they are so owful, it might be worth biting the bullet, getting a bonus then getting another one with the new company! Drool.


----------



## Anderson

There were two "glitches" in the BofA switch for me:
(1) On opening day, the system was auto-rejecting all online applications...but not phone applications. So I got approved over the phone. When this was resolved, all the rejected applications were reviewed and I was approved for a second card. 
(2) The initial spend bonuses [i.e. the 20k points] initially posted as TQPs at 1:1 [so 20k TQPs]. Those TQPs were later pulled, but I got a free upgrade card out of the deal since I was already Select Executive.


----------



## TheVig

I really don't care who the card gets pimped off to. I've got accounts, in one form or another with all the big banks many like to call evil and inept. Never really had issues with any of them.


----------



## dwebarts

jis said:


> One needs to travel with a full deck of cards these days


I pick the card to use based on applicable rewards since I don't carry a balance. I have them all in Apple Pay so for most places, I don't even pull out my wallet.

For that matter, I don't even pull out my phone unless I have to (usually to order) and use my Apple watch to pay.

Once a geek …


----------



## Exvalley

I am seriously considering ditching my Marriott AMEX for the Capitol One Venture X. I already have the Chase Marriott card and only got the AMEX because of a very generous sign up bonus. 

Does anyone know if you can book Amtrak travel through Capitol One's travel portal? That would make the switch a no brainer.


----------



## jebr

Exvalley said:


> I am seriously considering ditching my Marriott AMEX for the Capitol One Venture X. I already have the Chase Marriott card and only got the AMEX because of a very generous sign up bonus.
> 
> Does anyone know if you can book Amtrak travel through Capitol One's travel portal? That would make the switch a no brainer.



No you cannot. I just checked NYC to WAS and it only shows the flight options, no Amtrak (or bus) options.


----------



## Exvalley

Thanks for checking.


----------



## Danib62

dwebarts said:


> I pick the card to use based on applicable rewards since I don't carry a balance. I have them all in Apple Pay so for most places, I don't even pull out my wallet.
> 
> For that matter, I don't even pull out my phone unless I have to (usually to order) and use my Apple watch to pay.
> 
> Once a geek …


I recently came the realization that now that my SmarTrip card lives on my phone most days my wallet never leaves my pocket. I subsequently downsized my wallet accordingly and only keep the bare essentials in it.


----------



## jis

dwebarts said:


> I pick the card to use based on applicable rewards since I don't carry a balance. I have them all in Apple Pay so for most places, I don't even pull out my wallet.
> 
> For that matter, I don't even pull out my phone unless I have to (usually to order) and use my Apple watch to pay.
> 
> Once a geek …


My deck of cards mostly lives in my watch.

But when traveling abroad where ApplePay does not work, the deck, or a part of it has to physically manifest itself. 

I usually carry one physical card on me for those occasions where technology fails or is inconvenient for one of a myriad reasons.


----------



## StanJazz

I cannot find any mention of the Amtrak credit card on either the Amtrak or Bank of America websites. So, it looks like the card will be going to a new bank. Still no mention of what the new bank will be or whether the card will transfer over to the new bank, or we will need to apply for it. If we have to apply for it, then we could get a new sign-up bonus.


----------



## TheVig

StanJazz said:


> I cannot find any mention of the Amtrak credit card on either the Amtrak or Bank of America websites. So, it looks like the card will be going to a new bank. Still no mention of what the new bank will be or whether the card will transfer over to the new bank, or we will need to apply for it. If we have to apply for it, then we could get a new sign-up bonus.



There are a few co-branded credit cards missing from the BofA site, besides Amtrak.


----------



## TheVig

We should see Amtrak and or BofA release a statement soon.


----------



## jebr

TheVig said:


> We should see Amtrak and or BofA release a statement soon.



I would think we'll only see a statement if something's changing (whether moving away from BoA or some sort of revamped card offering from BoA.)

EDIT: I missed the post a couple posts up that mentioned that it's not on the Amtrak or BoA website. I know it's been off the BoA website for a while but it's a bit worrying that there's no mention of it on the Amtrak website either. They weren't even trying to get me to sign up during the check-out process (didn't sign in so it wouldn't know that I already have the card.)


----------



## TheVig

If it goes to another bank, I hope it goes to a bank that understands the "award travel" space. In other words I don't want to see it go to Synchrony or Comenity.


----------



## oregon pioneer

Bob Dylan said:


> And mine from my Credit Union!( although BOA mistakingly billed my Account $6,200+ last Month instead of the correct amount!)



This is precisely why I use my bank's "bill pay" site instead of letting payees pull what they think I owe. I control who gets paid, how much, and when.



StanJazz said:


> I cannot find any mention of the Amtrak credit card on either the Amtrak or Bank of America websites.



You are right, it should be here (at the very least): Ways to Earn | Amtrak Guest Rewards

I know they are keeping the relationship with BoA at least till the end of the year, because I am quite sure the current promotion runs till then. After that, I'll be happy to sign up for another card and get another points bonus...


----------



## dwebarts

TheVig said:


> If it goes to another bank, I hope it goes to a bank that understands the "award travel" space. In other words I don't want to see it go to Synchrony or Comenity.


Agreed. Either of those "banks" would be a disaster.


----------



## joelkfla

So, the last time it moved to BofA, did everyone have to fill out a new application?


----------



## printman2000

joelkfla said:


> So, the last time it moved to BofA, did everyone have to fill out a new application?


Yes


----------



## TinCan782

joelkfla said:


> So, the last time it moved to BofA, did everyone have to fill out a new application?


I don't recall an application. I did have to go to a BofA website set up for that, provide some info and in minutes, I was approved.


----------



## jebr

TinCan782 said:


> I don't recall an application. I did have to go to a BofA website set up for that, provide some info and in minutes, I was approved.



That was likely their application to get the card - I don't recall anyone getting moved automatically.


----------



## TinCan782

jebr said:


> That was likely their application to get the card - I don't recall anyone getting moved automatically.


I just recall that overall it was pretty "seamless" for my wife and I.
Perhaps that was related to credit history/score.


----------



## PaTrainFan

Technically it would be new credit so, yes, everyone would need to apply again. But today, with all the information already available on all of us (unfortunately) credit decisions anymore are almost instantaneous.


----------



## dwebarts

When Costco switched from Amex to Citi, I don't recall having to apply again, though my memory may be faulty. It could be that they soft-pulled credit scores and didn't require applications for those that scored high enough.


----------



## TheVig

dwebarts said:


> When Costco switched from Amex to Citi, I don't recall having to apply again, though my memory may be faulty. It could be that they soft-pulled credit scores and didn't require applications for those that scored high enough.



No you didn't have to apply again. The account simply moved from Amex to Citi, because Citi actually bought the entire portfolio (existing customer accounts) from Amex. Citi did not want to technically start from scratch on building a customer base for the card.


----------



## DaveW

When checking my balances today I got an offer for a 1.5% cashback card. Why would I want/need 2 cards with them?


----------



## TheVig

DaveW said:


> When checking my balances today I got an offer for a 1.5% cashback card. Why would I want/need 2 cards with them?



I could think of a dozen or so reasons that have nothing to do with the current state of what may become of the Amtrak card.

I get offers from them all the time for various credit card products they underwrite.


----------



## jis

TheVig said:


> I could think of a dozen or so reasons that have nothing to do with the current state of what may become of the Amtrak card.
> 
> I get offers from them all the time for various credit card products they underwrite.


Yes. Including bank accounts. There was a period when they even tried to give the impression that it is very difficult to make payments on their credit card bills without a bank account with them. They have actually had their hands slapped several times by regulators for their over aggressive marketing attempts. That is why I have hated every moment of the Amtrak forced relationship that I have had to suffer with them, and have seriously considered bagging the AGR credit card several times, but laziness has won the day for AGR.


----------



## dwebarts

It's best to remember that banks make offers to people so that they can make more money. Marketing exists to convince you that you have a need that only they can fulfill when in reality, the reverse is true.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Bank of America Removes Amtrak Rewards Credit Card


Bank of America is no longer offering the Amtrak Guest Rewards Mastercard. The news isn't unexpected but comes with no formal announcement.




www.bestcards.com





My question is, will BoA stop giving points now w/o telling us? I'm going to switch to another card for now that will give me points for a hotel brand just in case BoA is not longer giving points.


----------



## TheVig

AmtrakBlue said:


> Bank of America Removes Amtrak Rewards Credit Card
> 
> 
> Bank of America is no longer offering the Amtrak Guest Rewards Mastercard. The news isn't unexpected but comes with no formal announcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bestcards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question is, will BoA stop giving points now w/o telling us? I'm going to switch to another card for now that will give me points for a hotel brand just in case BoA is not longer giving points.



You will continue to earn points as long as you keep the card active.


----------



## oregon pioneer

TheVig said:


> You will continue to earn points as long as you keep the card active.



That's not what happened with Chase. They told us we'd be getting a different card with different rewards, and it arrived in the mail a few days later. The Amtrak card was deactivated and replaced.

Had to apply to BoA (the new partner) to continue getting points.


----------



## Ryan

Betty's concern was that it would happen without notice, which is unlikely to occur. As you noted, cardholders were informed every step of the way about what was occurring.

While BoA isn't offering the card to new applicants, nothing should change for existing cardholders without notification.


----------



## TinCan782

oregon pioneer said:


> They told us we'd be getting a different card with different rewards, and it arrived in the mail a few days later.


The "different rewards" were Chase rewards that came part of the new card's reward program. AGR continued with the BofA if you applied.


----------



## TheVig

Ryan said:


> Betty's concern was that it would happen without notice, which is unlikely to occur. As you noted, cardholders were informed every step of the way about what was occurring.
> 
> While BoA isn't offering the card to new applicants, *nothing should change for existing cardholders without notification.*



Exactly. Existing card holders will continue to earn points with the card, until BofA gives and end date. Until then, all we can do is sit back and see how it plays out.

One of two things will happen:

When BofA backed card dies, we will have to apply for a new card, with the new bank.

OR

New bank buys the Amtrak card portfolio from BofA which includes the customers and their balances, etc. Assuming BofA is interested in selling it. New bank will issue new cards with numbers. Of course AGR numbers won't change.

I'm not sure how much money Amtrak makes off of the cobrand relationship. But I'm sure they don't want to go too long without a credit card to offer. If no other bank is interested in it, then they may renegotiate with BofA. 

My spidey sense tells me Amtrak is currently talking to Capital One and Amex. Remote possibility is Barclays. And one of those three banks is talking to BofA.


----------



## jebr

AmtrakBlue said:


> Bank of America Removes Amtrak Rewards Credit Card
> 
> 
> Bank of America is no longer offering the Amtrak Guest Rewards Mastercard. The news isn't unexpected but comes with no formal announcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bestcards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question is, will BoA stop giving points now w/o telling us? I'm going to switch to another card for now that will give me points for a hotel brand just in case BoA is not longer giving points.



No. That would be a breach of the credit card agreement that AGR credit card cardholders have with Bank of America. They'd have to send out an updated credit card agreement, effective (almost certainly) for some future date, that the card no longer earns AGR points. That would also state what alternative rewards, if anything, the card would earn on that effective date.

I've never heard of an instance where a co-branded credit card changed earning structure retroactively or with no notice given. As sleasy as BoA can be, I can't see them not notifying customers if/when the card no longer earns AGR points.


----------



## jebr

By the way, if/when the card moves away from BoA, if the customers aren't also sold (and kept with BoA) I'd imagine BoA would change it to one of their existing credit cards. I wouldn't mind having another Customized Cash or two to either stack 3% categories or add some additional ones where I don't currently earn 3% or better.


----------



## TinCan782

jebr said:


> By the way, if/when the card moves away from BoA, if the customers aren't also sold (and kept with BoA) I'd imagine BoA would change it to one of their existing credit cards. I wouldn't mind having another Customized Cash or two to either stack 3% categories or add some additional ones where I don't currently earn 3% or better.


Pretty much what Chase did...my Chase AGR card became a Chase Freedom card.


----------



## Bob Dylan

TinCan782 said:


> Pretty much what Chase did...my Chase AGR card became a Chase Freedom card.


Ditto.


----------



## Lana J C

When it changed from Chase to B of A the AGR points were not lost.


----------



## jis

Lana J C said:


> When it changed from Chase to B of A the AGR points were not lost.


Since the bank deposits the AGR points earned with the AGR program each month, there is no reason to lose any AGR points earned just because the affinity credit card changed from one bank to another. Amtrak runs the AGR program, not the bank.


----------



## diesteldorf

When AGR was with Chase, did they offer a standard and premium card?
I've utilized the TQP bonus for $5000 spend and was curious if anyone recalled the benefits for the old Chase card.

Edit: I searched Flyertalk and it looks like it was just one card: 





__





New Amtrak Guest Rewards Mastercard from Chase - FlyerTalk Forums


Amtrak | Guest Rewards - New Amtrak Guest Rewards Mastercard from Chase - Linky to the generic promo registration page, you'll need to log into your account and enter the registration code 42507. The new Amtrak Guest Rewards® World MasterCard® from Chase is coming pre-register and qualify to...



www.flyertalk.com





2 points on Amtrak and 1 on everywhere else.





__





Chase Amtrak Mastercard - FlyerTalk Forums


Amtrak | Guest Rewards - Chase Amtrak Mastercard - Currently Chase is offering a measly 12000 bonus points when you sign up for a new Mastercard. How or where is the best way/website to find out when a better offer comes along? I do read many of the blogs that update people on airline and hotel...



www.flyertalk.com





I'll be anxious to see what happens in the next few months.


----------



## jis

The thing with Chase was that you could exchange points 1:1 with many more other programs.


----------



## Laser1987

Just realized that I cannot find the AGR Credit Card neither on BOA nor Amtrak website at now...

What I am afraid is that AGR will "divorce" from BOA with in next year... similar as their story with CHASE in late 2017.


----------



## TinCan782

Laser1987 said:


> Just realized that I cannot find the AGR Credit Card neither on BOA nor Amtrak website at now...
> 
> What I am afraid is that AGR will "divorce" from BOA with in next year... similar as their story with CHASE in late 2017.


Amtrak will bring in another bank card for AGR to replace BofA. Just like they did with the Chase>BofA move. There was little or no gap between the two.


----------



## Exvalley

It's odd that BoA just offered a huge sign up bonus.


----------



## jis

Exvalley said:


> It's odd that BoA just offered a huge sign up bonus.


I suspect they will automatically convert everyone that does not explicitly discontinue the card, to a BoA house card when Amtrak moves somewhere else. Building their own portfolio.


----------



## Bob Dylan

jis said:


> I suspect they will automatically convert everyone that does not explicitly discontinue the card, to a BoA house card when Amtrak moves somewhere else. Building their own portfolio.


Yep, that's what Chase did when BOA took over the AGR Account as was said.


----------



## pennyk

A neighbor of mine, who works for Bank of America, told me that BOA is "dumping" all of its branded cards and will focus on their own cards in the future.


----------



## MarkInAustin

My BoA MC pulls from my credit union account. It took an extra ten minutes to figure this out so it was a bearable inconvenience.


----------



## Exvalley

pennyk said:


> A neighbor of mine, who works for Bank of America, told me that BOA is "dumping" all of its branded cards and will focus on their own cards in the future.


Capitol One is doing VERY well with their new Venture X card. I wonder if BOA sees some opportunity in a similar card.

The problem is that Amtrak travel can't be booked with these types of cards. In order to book with points you have to book through their travel portal - and Amtrak is not an option.


----------



## jis

Unlike in the case of change from Chase to BoA, where I retained the Chase card, If/when Amtrak changes away from BoA to something else, I do not plan to retain the BoA card in any form.


----------



## Danib62

The problem is closing out credit cards negatively impacts your credit score so this will just be another credit card that will get tossed in my drawer never to be used again (joining my other BofA card that also lost it's branding deal many years ago).


----------



## jis

Danib62 said:


> The problem is closing out credit cards negatively impacts your credit score so this will just be another credit card that will get tossed in my drawer never to be used again (joining my other BofA card that also lost it's branding deal many years ago).


Fortunately the line of credit on that card is relatively inconsequential in my overall revolving credit portfolio, hardly any of which is used. It might knock down my FICO by a point or two. I can live with that. Though even that won't happen likely because the new AGR Card will come with its own line of credit which might be equivalent.


----------



## jebr

Exvalley said:


> Capitol One is doing VERY well with their new Venture X card. I wonder if BOA sees some opportunity in a similar card.
> 
> The problem is that Amtrak travel can't be booked with these types of cards. In order to book with points you have to book through their travel portal - and Amtrak is not an option.



BoA released an "Elite Visa Infinite" - not publicly available but Doctor of Credit has some info here. It looks pretty uncompetitive compared to the Venture X, though there might be some use cases where it's better. I wonder if Bank of America is super concerned about building something like the Venture X (which likely costs a _lot_ of money in the short-term for customer acquisition) or if they're happy with what they have.

I also noticed that BoA is still actively advertising their Alaska Airlines and Spirit Airlines credit cards, and Alaska and Spirit are also actively promoting them still. Not sure if it's just contract timing difference or if BoA is fine with those and just wants to shed Amtrak.


----------



## SubwayNut

I wonder if what ever issuer gets Amtrak. Metropolitan Lounge Access could be a new perk for their top of the line high annual fee Premium Card Memebers when traveling on Amtrak.

For example I'm thinking if AMEX became their card issuer AMEX Platinum Card Members whenever traveling on Amtrak even in coach would get Metropolitan Lounge Access (similar to the cards access to SkyClubs when flying Delta). I would also assume if Chase/Citi/Amex (I guess now CapitolOne is in the game) got the unique AGR Credit card portfolio their convertible points would now convert to AGR points.


----------



## oregon pioneer

Does AMEX have any no-fee cards??


----------



## jis

oregon pioneer said:


> Does AMEX have any no-fee cards??


Yes, they do. Several. Including their Hilton and Delta affinity cards, plus the in house Blue card.


----------



## JoshP

My bro in law who works at Amtrak says rumors that Amtrak is in talks with Capital One. Once I get the confirmation and I'll share the updates.


----------



## neroden

You will earn AGR points on the BoA Amtrak card until you get a notice saying "no more AGR points after the end of thus-and-such billing cycle". At which point I will stop using the BoA card and get whatever Amtrak's new card is. After I have the new card, then I'll cancel the BoA card (since I don't intend to take out any other credit, the "hit" to my credit rating is irrelevant after I get the new Amtrak card)


----------



## Exvalley

JoshP said:


> My bro in law who works at Amtrak says rumors that Amtrak is in talks with Capital One. Once I get the confirmation and I'll share the updates.


If this means that you will be able to transfer Venture X points to AGR points I will be very happy.


----------



## TheVig

JoshP said:


> My bro in law who works at Amtrak says rumors that Amtrak is in talks with Capital One. Once I get the confirmation and I'll share the updates.



If this turns out to be true, then there is a 99% chance that Capital One will want to acquire BofA's current base of AGR credit card holders from BofA. If that's the case, us current card holders will get new cards from Capital One automatically, without the need to apply.


----------



## StanJazz

TheVig said:


> If this turns out to be true, then there is a 99% chance that Capital One will want to acquire BofA's current base of AGR credit card holders from BofA. If that's the case, us current card holders will get new cards from Capital One automatically, without the need to apply.


That would be good, but it also means no new sign-up bonus which is bad.


----------



## jebr

Exvalley said:


> If this means that you will be able to transfer Venture X points to AGR points I will be very happy.



If they could also do Metropolitan Lounge access with a same day ticket like the AmEx Platinum has for Delta Airlines, that Venture X card may have just become the absolute best travel card for me, bar none. Pair it with the SavorOne for 3x back on dining, grocery stores, entertainment, and streaming services, and for a railfan that 2-card combo is hard to beat.


----------



## Bob Dylan

JoshP said:


> My bro in law who works at Amtrak says rumors that Amtrak is in talks with Capital One. Once I get the confirmation and I'll share the updates.


Let's hope this doesn't happen.( I prefer AMEX)

Based on what others have told me, and my own experience with Cap One, I consider them in the bottom tier of Banks with Wells Fargo, which is Low indeed. YMMV


----------



## jis

Bob Dylan said:


> Let's hope this doesn't happen.( I prefer AMEX)
> 
> Based on what others have told me, and my own experience with Cap One, I consider them in the bottom tier of Banks with Wells Fargo, which is Low indeed. YMMV


My attitude about these things is Que sera sera..... It is a nice old song 

But yes, Amex is excellent!


----------



## joelkfla

Bob Dylan said:


> Let's hope this doesn't happen.( I prefer AMEX)
> 
> Based on what others have told me, and my own experience with Cap One, I consider them in the bottom tier of Banks with Wells Fargo, which is Low indeed. YMMV


I've never had a problem with Cap One, nor do I recall seeing them in the news about predatory or unfair practices, as I have WF & BoA. My no-fee card has an excellent array of shopping and travel benefits; OTOH AmEx discontinued almost all benefits on my card. The website is modern and easy to use, and cash back rewards are competitive and easy to redeem. I do notice that the card's APR is higher than most, but I never carry a balance so that does not concern me.


----------



## Exvalley

My only complaint with Capital One is that their travel booking portal is pretty awful. 
A couple of observations:
1) You search for a room for four people and it only gives you rooms for two people as a option.
2) It does not show JetBlue fares.
3) The number of hotels are pitiful in some cities. I did a search for Hartford, Connecticut and it only showed me one hotel.

I was never a fan of the AMEX travel website, but Capital One's is much worse.


----------



## jebr

Exvalley said:


> 3) The number of hotels are pitiful in some cities. I did a search for Hartford, Connecticut and it only showed me one hotel.



I haven't noticed this particular issue. I just did a search now for Hartford and I'm seeing about a half-dozen in the immediate downtown area. In most areas I search, the selection of hotels seems to be pretty robust, even in small towns.

I will agree that the portal still has some work. I've been able to use it decently enough, but I've had some times where the listed rate just isn't there, and the website still doesn't seem to understand booking for more than two people clearly on the public-facing side of the portal (although a call to their customer service indicated that they had 3 people noted on their end - I ultimately had to cancel that reservation so I have no idea how that was passed through.)

However, I've found some very good deals on their portal as well - better than booking direct through the hotel, in fact. For me, that will probably steer me towards using it again despite its weird glitches, even though I've used up my $300 credit already (some for future bookings.)


----------



## Laser1987

Not sure about who will become the new bank that issues the AGR credit card. 

Dreaming that Amex will handle this task as I have tons of MR points can be transferred.


----------



## lordsigma

SubwayNut said:


> I wonder if what ever issuer gets Amtrak. Metropolitan Lounge Access could be a new perk for their top of the line high annual fee Premium Card Memebers when traveling on Amtrak.
> 
> For example I'm thinking if AMEX became their card issuer AMEX Platinum Card Members whenever traveling on Amtrak even in coach would get Metropolitan Lounge Access (similar to the cards access to SkyClubs when flying Delta). I would also assume if Chase/Citi/Amex (I guess now CapitolOne is in the game) got the unique AGR Credit card portfolio their convertible points would now convert to AGR points.


I essentially get lounge access thru my combination of using the AGR card and my travel. If you use the card for everything you can get up to 4000 Tier Qualifying points for using the card. It takes 10000 TQPs to get Select Plus which includes lounge access. So you need to earn the other 6000 in travel. This means you need to spend 3000 dollars on Amtrak essentially to get full lounge access if you also use the card.


----------



## MARC Rider

lordsigma said:


> I essentially get lounge access thru my combination of using the AGR card and my travel. If you use the card for everything you can get up to 4000 Tier Qualifying points for using the card. It takes 10000 TQPs to get Select Plus which includes lounge access. So you need to earn the other 6000 in travel. This means you need to spend 3000 dollars on Amtrak essentially to get full lounge access if you also use the card.


If you always buy business class tickets, you can get your 6,000 points with a $2,000 spend, due to the 25% TQP bonus. If you only ride Acela First, you could do it with even less of a spend. This of course, is above and beyond the $20K spend on non-Amtrak items on the credit card.


----------



## jis

Sitting in Florida we of course say: "Business Class? What may that be?"


----------



## Bob Dylan

jis said:


> Sitting in Florida we of course say: "Business Class? What may that be?"


Ditto for Texas!!!


----------



## Exvalley

jis said:


> Sitting in Florida we of course say: "Business Class? What may that be?"


It's the one consolation prize we get for putting up with the cold and lack of sunshine.


----------



## jis

Looks Like Capital One may be losing their GM Credit Card account









GM, Goldman Sachs and Mastercard to Collaborate on New Credit Card Programs


The Goldman Sachs Group, Inc. (NYSE: GS) and General Motors Co. (NYSE: GM) along with Mastercard (NYSE: MA) announced today the formation of a multi-year relationship for co-branded rewards-based credit cards. Goldman Sachs will be the issuing bank for GM’s credit card programs, with a targeted...




media.gm.com


----------



## jebr

Exvalley said:


> It's the one consolation prize we get for putting up with the cold and lack of sunshine.



The upper Midwest and Great Plains would like a share of this consolation prize. Here we're stuck with our one daily train not running for multiple days in a row. 

At least the AGR credit card still works in the cold!


----------



## neroden

MARC Rider said:


> If you always buy business class tickets, you can get your 6,000 points with a $2,000 spend, due to the 25% TQP bonus.



Although business class tickets exist on Empire Service, I'd have to buy about 15 of them to spend that much on them, and I just don't make trips in that direction that often. I'm usually heading to Chicago in sleeper, which does get me the 6000 points pretty quickly.


----------



## adamj023

No more signups for Bank of America and no new Amtrak credit card out. Will Amtrak even continue to offer a credit card? Companies that make the most sense would be Capital One or Chase if it were to migrate to another company or maybe even Wells Fargo.


----------



## Bob Dylan

adamj023 said:


> No more signups for Bank of America and no new Amtrak credit card out. Will Amtrak even continue to offer a credit card? Companies that make the most sense would be Capital One or Chase if it were to migrate to another company or maybe even Wells Fargo.


Wells Fargo, Noooooooo!!!


----------



## jis

Moderator's Notes: The posts pertaining to Chicago MSP second daily service have been moved to its own thread from this thread: The new thread is:






Chicago Twin Cities second daily service


The upper Midwest and Great Plains would like a share of this consolation prize. Here we're stuck with our one daily train not running for multiple days in a row. :( At least the AGR credit card still works in the cold! :D Maybe that second CHI - MSP frequency that's been rumored about will...




www.amtraktrains.com


----------



## SanDiegan

jis said:


> Sitting in Florida we of course say: "Business Class? What may that be?"



I think its called "Premium" on Brightline


----------



## jis

SanDiegan said:


> I think its called "Premium" on Brightline


But no AGR bonus. That is what we were talking about


----------



## jebr

In semi-related news, BoA is ending their relationship with MLB. Cardholders are getting sent letters letting them know and switching them to standard BoA cards. The article states it's their "Unlimited" cash card (1.5% back on everything) but the comments suggest that some (most/all?) are getting the "customized cash" card instead with a 3% category, a 2% category, and 1% back on everything else.

Info: Bank of America & MLB End Partnership - Doctor Of Credit


----------



## printman2000

If BOA is dropping Amtrak (and not the other way around), my fear is no one will want to pick it up and we will be stuck with no AGR card.


----------



## Exvalley

jebr said:


> In semi-related news, BoA is ending their relationship with MLB. Cardholders are getting sent letters letting them know and switching them to standard BoA cards. The article states it's their "Unlimited" cash card (1.5% back on everything) but the comments suggest that some (most/all?) are getting the "customized cash" card instead with a 3% category, a 2% category, and 1% back on everything else.



Definitely an indication of what may be coming for those of us who hold a BoA Amtrak card.

I know it's illogical, but I prefer a card that allows me to splurge on something rather than a card that gives me cash back. I have a much easier time spending points on a $1,000 Amtrak trip than I would spending the same amount in cash that I had earned as a cash-back reward over many months.


----------



## jebr

printman2000 said:


> If BOA is dropping Amtrak (and not the other way around), my fear is no one will want to pick it up and we will be stuck with no AGR card.



I think there's enough money to be made that Amtrak would find someone willing to offer some sort of AGR card. Banks want the transaction and interest revenue, and Amtrak wants the revenue from selling points to the bank. It might not be a bank any of us would want to sign up with, but I think they'll find someone to partner with.


----------



## joelkfla

jebr said:


> In semi-related news, BoA is ending their relationship with MLB. Cardholders are getting sent letters letting them know and switching them to standard BoA cards. The article states it's their "Unlimited" cash card (1.5% back on everything) but the comments suggest that some (most/all?) are getting the "customized cash" card instead with a 3% category, a 2% category, and 1% back on everything else.


The 3% category on the Customize Cash card is user-selectable and can be changed once per month. Some of the categories are quite broad: the Travel category includes commuter railroads & ferries, hotels & motels, and theme park passes, for example. There's also an Online Purchases category, which includes just about any physical retail goods you order from a .com. The downside is that all 2% & 3% rewards are limited to $2,500 combined spending per quarter; after that, everything is at 1%.


Exvalley said:


> I know it's illogical, but I prefer a card that allows me to splurge on something rather than a card that gives me cash back. I have a much easier time spending points on a $1,000 Amtrak trip than I would spending the same amount in cash that I had earned as a cash-back reward over many months.


Some cash-back cards (but not BoA) now allow automatic credit to your account every month, no matter how small the amount. You don't have to worry about spending the rewards, they're effectively just a discount on anything you put on the card.


----------



## jis

The last time Amtrak and BofA parted ways in 2007 when the AGR Card was picked up by Chase, BofA converted the AGR Card to BofA Worldpoint Credit Card. They probably do a contemporary equivalent this time around and I have my cancel fingers itching to hit the keyboard.

Now if onely someone will let the cat out of the bag about who is picking up the AGR Card. The last time around Chase had started soliciting AGR Members a couple of months before the final date of the BofA AGR Card.


----------



## Exvalley

joelkfla said:


> Some cash-back cards (but not BoA) now allow automatic credit to your account every month, no matter how small the amount. You don't have to worry about spending the rewards, they're effectively just a discount on anything you put on the card.


Understood. My point was that spending points makes me more willing to splurge than spending actual dollars. Illogical, I know, since the points have a value, but it's just the way my brain is wired.

For example, I am taking my son on a trip to Chicago next month. I upgraded to a bedroom both ways. There is no way that I would have done this if I was spending cash, even if it was cash back from credit card purchases.

Thus, I truly hope that somebody picks up the AGR card.


----------



## NorthShore

jebr said:


> In semi-related news, BoA is ending their relationship with MLB. Cardholders are getting sent letters letting them know and switching them to standard BoA cards. The article states it's their "Unlimited" cash card (1.5% back on everything) but the comments suggest that some (most/all?) are getting the "customized cash" card instead with a 3% category, a 2% category, and 1% back on everything else.
> 
> Info: Bank of America & MLB End Partnership - Doctor Of Credit



So not only can the players and owners fail in managing to agree on anything, neither can the financial institutions.

Ah, baseball!


----------



## neroden

Worth noting that my math showed that -- if you spend all your Amtrak points on Amtrak trips you would have paid cash for -- the Amtrak card was equivalent to a card with 2.67% cash back on everything, doubled on travel spending, tripled on Amtrak spending. So whatever card BoA sends out as a replacement is almost certain to be worse. 

Presumably whatever bank Amtrak goes with will offer a deal of similar value to the previous Amtrak card, though maybe not quite as good.


----------



## jebr

jebr said:


> In semi-related news, BoA is ending their relationship with MLB. Cardholders are getting sent letters letting them know and switching them to standard BoA cards. The article states it's their "Unlimited" cash card (1.5% back on everything) but the comments suggest that some (most/all?) are getting the "customized cash" card instead with a 3% category, a 2% category, and 1% back on everything else.
> 
> Info: Bank of America & MLB End Partnership - Doctor Of Credit



To follow up on this, reports are that Capital One is issuing the new MLB co-branded cards: Capital One To Issue New MLB Credit Cards - Doctor Of Credit

I wonder if Capital One has picked up all of BoA's cobranded business, or if each deal was/is being negotiated separately.


----------



## Brian Battuello

Another obituary for the BA AGR card....









Bank of America Removes Amtrak Rewards Credit Card


Bank of America is no longer offering the Amtrak Guest Rewards Mastercard. The news isn't unexpected but comes with no formal announcement.




www.bestcards.com


----------



## jis

Moderator's Note: About half a dozen posts pertaining to VPN have been moved to the following VPN thread from here:



https://www.amtraktrains.com/threads/vpns.80930/



Any further posts about VPN should be posted on the VPN thread, not this one.


----------



## CaptPete 43

TinCan782 said:


> *Amtrak is considering ending its credit-card partnership with Bank of America Corp., according to people familiar with the matter.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amtrak Weighs Shifting Credit-Card Portfolio Away From BofA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bloomberg.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind moving back to Chase.


If there is a new credit card company there will probably be a bonus to get the card from the new bank. So let's go for it.


TinCan782 said:


> *Amtrak is considering ending its credit-card partnership with Bank of America Corp., according to people familiar with the matter.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amtrak Weighs Shifting Credit-Card Portfolio Away From BofA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bloomberg.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind moving back to Chase.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Hey, if any of you want to help with AGR points, here's a job for you. (thanks to a poster on the AU FB group page).






Dir Loyalty Partnerships & Co-Brand Cards- 90169733


Dir Loyalty Partnerships & Co-Brand Cards- 90169733




careers.amtrak.com





One of the Essential Functions:


> Define the relationship strategy for with issuing bank and card brand. Direct and manage all aspects of Amtrak Guest Rewards Cobrand credit card program


----------



## Just-Thinking-51

AmtrakBlue said:


> Hey, if any of you want to help with AGR points, here's a job for you.



Sorry the 11 to 14 years of experience is my deal breaker.


----------



## Laser1987

Any new updates about who will be the new bank issuing AGR credit card(s)?


----------



## TheVig

Laser1987 said:


> Any new updates about who will be the new bank issuing AGR credit card(s)?


No


----------



## TinCan782

Laser1987 said:


> Any new updates about who will be the new bank issuing AGR credit card(s)?


When there is, everyone on the Amtrak fan forums and FB pages will know about it.


----------



## D E K E R

No news yet regarding a new AGR credit card, but it's been at least a year since I have visited the Amtrak Trains site. Popping back in to say "hi". Now that hopefully covid is beginning to go into our rearview mirror, I'm back and looking forward to some train travel.

My personal preference would be Chase as the new bank. Lots of very good ways to earn Chase Ultimate Rewards points and the ability to transfer those into AGR would be a godsend.


----------



## TC_NYC

D E K E R said:


> No news yet regarding a new AGR credit card, but it's been at least a year since I have visited the Amtrak Trains site. Popping back in to say "hi". Now that hopefully covid is beginning to go into our rearview mirror, I'm back and looking forward to some train travel.
> 
> My personal preference would be Chase as the new bank. Lots of very good ways to earn Chase Ultimate Rewards points and the ability to transfer those into AGR would be a godsend.



Having the card issued by chase would not guarantee that you'll be able to transfer UR points to Amtrak unfortunately, although I'm hopeful they would restore the transfers.


----------



## Exvalley

Not Amtrak, but I have an interesting experience with a carrier that switched credit card companies.

I had a flyer from a flight that I took a few months ago to sign up for an Barclay's American Airline credit card. I learned here that the flight attendant gets $100 if I sign up, so I followed the link on the flyer and got the card. The bonus went down slightly from 60,000 points to 50,000 points. I just have to make one purchase within 90 days of getting my card.

I then noticed that the cards being offered on the American Airlines website are all from Citi - not Barclay's. So now I am wondering if I can sign up for one of those cards and get their bonus offer of 50,000 points as well.

But it's really weird that I was able to still sign up for the Barclay's card.

EDIT: Citi would not let me get their card.


----------



## jebr

Exvalley said:


> Not Amtrak, but I have an interesting experience with a carrier that switched credit card companies.
> 
> I had a flyer from a flight that I took a few months ago to sign up for an Barclay's American Airline credit card. I learned here that the flight attendant gets $100 if I sign up, so I followed the link on the flyer and got the card. The bonus went down slightly from 60,000 points to 50,000 points. I just have to make one purchase within 90 days of getting my card.
> 
> I then noticed that the cards being offered on the American Airlines website are all from Citi - not Barclay's. So now I am wondering if I can sign up for one of those cards and get their bonus offer of 50,000 points as well.
> 
> But it's really weird that I was able to still sign up for the Barclay's card.
> 
> EDIT: Citi would not let me get their card.



AA has active agreements with both, and neither are currently expected to go away. It's a remnant of the AA/US Airways merger - I forget who had which but AA kept both and each company has certain places within AA where they can market - for example, Barclays gets the on-board pitch exclusively while Citi gets the online pitch exclusively.


----------



## jebr

Alaska Airlines extended their relationship with BoA through 2030.



It seems as though BoA isn't giving up all cobranded cards, so now I'm even more curious to see what will happen with the AGR card.


----------



## plane2train

jebr said:


> AA has active agreements with both, and neither are currently expected to go away. It's a remnant of the AA/US Airways merger - I forget who had which but AA kept both and each company has certain places within AA where they can market - for example, Barclays gets the on-board pitch exclusively while Citi gets the online pitch exclusively.



AA had the first frequent flyer Visa card in the industry with Citibank. I'm not sure about Arlington, VA-based US Airways. Their Dividend Miles card may have been through Barclay's, but I honestly don't remember ever seeing that. I'm not sure why AA would try to hold on to both banks. Perhaps to play them off each other? At some point, I'm sure one of them will fold and throw in the wrench to get AA to sign an exclusive deal.


----------



## plane2train

TC_NYC said:


> Having the card issued by chase would not guarantee that you'll be able to transfer UR points to Amtrak unfortunately, although I'm hopeful they would restore the transfers.



It's currently possible to transfer UR points to every partner Chase has a deal with. Perhaps it's a condition of a cobranded card agreement?


----------



## pennyk

Please post current comments in the more recent thread on the same topic:






AGR credit card change (October 2022)


So take it with all the credibility that implies. Says BoA card will continue accumulating points until the end of September. Says new bank will be announced sometime in October and new credit card available sometime in October. Says they can't fully implement the new bank linkup until the...




www.amtraktrains.com


----------

